# Seasoning hunt



## ionthesky (Nov 21, 2014)

Didn't see a discussion board for seasonings, so I thought I'd start here. Looking for a mango-habanero seasoning recipe. Use to just buy it from Red Monkey Foods but they sold out. Plus they don't offer it in the 22oz bottle anymore.   Amazon has some but its WAY over priced. My only option is to attempt to do it myself. Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## squirrel (Nov 21, 2014)

You might want to research Amchoor powder. It's awesome stuff and I'm thinking it might be an ingredient in a mango rub.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 21, 2014)

I found this recipe that might be a good start.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ome-made-mango-habanero-hot-sauce-recipe.html

I actually have some Amchoor powder, this recipe sounds good. I think I'll try it. His doesn't call for Amchoor or habanero powder but I think adding them to his recipe would make it more towards what you are looking for. Hope this helps!

I also like the idea of a mango-habanero sauce.


----------



## ionthesky (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Squirrel.  I'll check that out.  I've seen alot of sauce recipes just not a rub seasoning. Looked on the back of the bottle for ingredients and I have some of them. Will have to find the mango powder.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Nov 21, 2014)

Google Great american spice company. they have about every spice you can think of!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 21, 2014)

What a Gal , that Squirrel.....

have fun and . . .


----------



## ionthesky (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks Wolf. Just checked them out. They didn't specifically have what I wanted, however, it looks like I can use an ingredient they have, then I'll have to improvise. Sometimes thats what cooking is all about...


----------



## wolfman1955 (Nov 22, 2014)

ionthesky said:


> Thanks Wolf. Just checked them out. They didn't specifically have what I wanted, however, it looks like I can use an ingredient they have, then I'll have to improvise. Sometimes thats what cooking is all about...


Your welcome. good luck! keep at it and you will figure out a recipe for their mango-habanero seasoning.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2014)

This stuff is new to me....  I think it's going in my shopping cart.....    I order all my spices from these folks...   The Penzy Family...


http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/amchoor-powder

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/habanero-chile-peppers-whole-and-ground#content


----------



## squirrel (Nov 22, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> This stuff is new to me.... I think it's going in my shopping cart..... I order all my spices from these folks... The Penzy Family...
> 
> 
> http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/amchoor-powder
> ...


That's the same amchoor powder I have. It's nice and tangy. Another option for the OP would be buy some unsweetened dried mango and grind it in to a powder. This would be a sweeter version. Actually I think mixing the amchoor with it would be a perfect combo.


----------

